# Horse Show Club in Need of Help!



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

You might set up committees, where every club member has to be on one. 

At a meeting have one paper for each sommittee and every one has to sign up, non attendees can be called, or assigned.

Each committee must choose a leader, who then reports to the Chairman.

Some ideas for committees:

Food stand
entry booth
judge assistant
booth committee (announcing, recording class placings)
ribbon presenters
arena obstacle set up
gate duty

Each committee can make a time schedule for show day, to allow everyone to show in a class or two.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Offer entry discounts and free lunch vouchers for volunteers. Also badges ("I volunteered! Have you?")

Also blitz the membership with constant pleas for volunteers. Updating with grateful thanks mentioning member by name whenever someone else volunteers. If it is constantly before them they'll have a harder time blowing it off. 

Also, request *exactly*. "We still need three people to change the jumps out right after the x class is over. It will take about ten minutes and is scheduled to start at 3:00 pm."


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

If those volunteer hours are worth end of the year awards, post them prominently somewhere, update them frequently, and praise effusively. I suggest quarterly awards as well. Even just gold stars on the volunteer board or whatever. Most volunteers need perks, recognition, fun, and peer pressure -- figure out ways to provide these things.Try not to expect people to volunteer just because they should. Because this almost never happens. A good volunteer program requires quite a bit of clever ongoing effort to keep running. I wish you luck.


----------

